# any chip tuning for 2003 Audi S8?



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

a co-worker of mine is looking for a chip for his fathers S8.
does anyone make one? exhaust? anything for this car?


----------



## 03wolfie (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: any chip tuning for 2003 Audi S8? (VR6 NRG)*

Check out upsolute.com
Upsolute does all European cars except saab.
you will get @ 20 hp increase on a S8
Pricing is very very reasonable


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: any chip tuning for 2003 Audi S8? (03wolfie)*

We did a feature on an S8 http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml . They used an MTM chip, which I think the US distributor is Hoppen Motorsport.
I have no experience or preference for either, just thought I'd share what info I had.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: any chip tuning for 2003 Audi S8? ([email protected])*

don't forget Wetterauer (www.wetterauer.de) they offer a chip for S8 40v that gives 375 hp.


----------



## Dashboard Monk (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info.
In my search I've also found that Motodyne.com offers a chip which supposedly increases hp and torque by 12%. (That would bring the horsepower to about 408, roughly) It also removes the top speed limiter.
I'm the co-worker, by the way.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Dashboard Monk)*

Umm yeah too bad motodyne is a crook. Everything on their website is fake. Do a search on http://www.audifans.com or http://www.urs4.com or http://www.s-cars.org and you'll find documentation of his crooked behavior. Avoid him at all costs.
Even in his pictures (which are fairly convincing) I can point out the obvious mistakes indicating his products are fakes. 
AVOID MOTODYNE UNLESS YOU LIKE LOSING MONEY http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dashboard Monk (Apr 20, 2004)

Everything fake? Thats too bad, so much of that stuff would have been incredible.
I'm new to tuning (unless you count putting a Neuspeed sticker on my Jetta when I was 16, I don't count that though!) So I have to admit I'm quite naive concerning what products are out there and what mods are even possible. 
Thanks for the heads up Richard, I'll definately steer clear.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Dashboard Monk)*

Yeah, I know he has a lot of stuff that would be cool if it was real. It's a damn shame because he has ripped so many people off


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: any chip tuning for 2003 Audi S8? (VR6 NRG)*

Ok guys. If you real serious drop me a line. We are exclusive tuner for German cars including A8
Here my personal A8
Before








After








What you can't see on the pics is that it has a 4 pice exhaust
Copy the link in your browser without the
1http://community.webshots.com/s/image10/9/91/80/133099180zfyDiu_fs.jpg
*Specs:*
2000 A8 Quattro 4.2
Wetterauer Chip Upgrade
0-60 ... never had time to stop it; but if it helps 3 gear 120 mph
Top Speed around 165 mph
Fox/MTM Quad Pipe Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System
KW V1 Inox Line Coilover
Tracer Tech 1 Proto Type Chrome Rims *(For Sale)*
Front 245/40-18
Rear 285/35-18
Front Conversion to German S8 look with clear Headlights
_Anyone with an S8 hit me back and let me know if you hit 120 mp/h in 3rd gear_


_Modified by streetsounds at 2:48 PM 5/8/2004_


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Dashboard Monk)*

Motodyne.com ?
Maybe check the reviews about them
I had to call them to ask that they remove our A8 from their site claim it is their car.
















This picture shows my partners first A8 and many site circulate it.


_Modified by streetsounds at 2:44 PM 5/8/2004_


----------

